# 2010 Routan details - inadvertently revealed? DSG and new engines



## emPoWaH (Sep 21, 2001)

http://www.vw.com/routan/compl...w_all
It specifies a 250 hp, 3.6 liter V6 across the board for MY 2010, replacing the 197 hp OHV 3.8 and 251 hp DOHC 4.0L.
The new engine will weigh in at 333 lbs, 35 lbs less than the 3.8, and 65 lbs less than the 4.0L.
The MY 2010 transmission will be a "double clutch", and at 208 lbs, will weigh 46 lbs less than the current six-speed automatic.
Also new information is the 2009 4.0L fuel economy. If that page is accurate, its rating of 17/25 is better than the 2008 GC/T&C of the same engine, tying the Odyssey VCM for best minivan mpg.
There's some other interesting information you normally don't see. There are test results for distance covered after five seconds - acceleration from a stop, I assume - as well as curb weight categories used for the EPA mpg tests. 
----
Engine
S SE SEL SEL Premium
Engine 3.8 4.0
Type/Valves OHV / 12 SOHC / 24
Injection sequential-multipoint fuel injection
HP 197 251
Torque - lb.-ft. 230 259
Engine - HP / Torque Rated RPM 5,200/ 4,000 6,000 / 4,100
Engine Compression Ratio 9.6 : 1 10.2 : 1
Transmission 6 speed
Transmission Transfer Ratio 0.95
Engine MY 2010 3.6
MY 2010 HP / KW 250 / 184
Performance
S SE SEL SEL Premium
0-60 mph - s 10.2 seconds 8.9 seconds
5-Second Distance - ft. / m 144 / 43.9 150 / 45.7
Electrical System
S SE SEL SEL Premium
Alternator 160 A
Battery 600 CCA
Steering
S SE SEL SEL Premium
Steering Power Rack & Pinion Steering
Body, Chassis & Suspension
S SE SEL SEL Premium
Wheels 225/65R 16 225/65R 17
Tires Yokohama Bridgestone
Front Suspension MacPherson
Rear Suspension Twist Beam Axle
Steering Power Rack & Pinion Steering
Body / Chassis Layout Transverse front engine, front wheel drive
Body / Chassis Construction Unitized steel with hinged front doors
Brakes front size and type 11.9 x 1.1 (302 x 28) Vented Rotors with 2.6 (66) single-piston floating caliper (disk)
Brakes rear size and type 12.0 x 0.47 (305 x 12) Solid Rotors with 2.6 (66) single-piston floating caliper (disk)
Dimensions
Interior Volume - SAE
S SE SEL SEL Premium
First Row
Head Room 39.8 in / 1010.9 mm
Head Room with Sun Roof 37.2 in / 946 mm
Leg Room 40.6 in / 1031.2 mm
Shoulder Room 63 in / 1600.2 mm
Hip Room 57 in / 1446.9 mm
Seat Travel 8.7 in / 220 mm
Second Row
Head Room 39.2 - 39.7 in / 996.7 - 1008.1 mm
Leg Room 36.3 in / 923.8 mm
Knee Clearance 3.5 - 3.6 in / 88.9 - 92.7 mm
Shoulder Room 64.7 in / 1643.4 mm
Hip Room 64.8 in / 1646 mm
Rear Row
Head Room 37.9 in / 961.9 mm
Leg Room 31.8 - 37.6 in / 807.7 - 995 mm
Knee Clearance 4.4 - 6.2 in / 111.8 - 157.5 mm
Shoulder Room 62 in / 1574.8 mm
Hip Room 48.7 in / 1236.9 mm
Cargo Volume
Cargo Volume 140.6 - 144.4 ft3 / 4.0 - 4.1 m3
Behind Second Seat Row 83 ft3 / 2.4 m3
Behind Third Seat Row 32.7 ft3 / 0.93 m3
Maximum Cargo Heigth 46.16 - 48.56 ft3 / 1172.4 - 1233.4 m3
Dimensions
S SE SEL SEL Premium
Wheelbase 121.2 in / 3078.2 mm
Track - Front 65 in / 1651 mm
Track - Rear 64.8 in / 1645.9 mm
Length 202.5 in / 5142.5 mm
Width 76.9 in / 1953.3 mm
Width with mirrors 88.5 in / 2246.8 mm
Height 68.9 in / 1750 mm
Overhang - Front 37.6 in / 955.4 mm
Overhang - Rear 43.7 in / 1108.9 mm
Minimum Running Clearance 6.1 in / 154.2 mm
Weights
S SE SEL SEL Premium
Engines 368 lbs / 167 kg 398 lbs / 181 kg
Engine MY 2010 333 lbs / 151 kg
Transmission 254 lbs / 115.3 kg
Transmission MY2010 (Double Clutch) 208 lbs / 94.4 kg
Curb weight 4335 lbs / 1966 kg 4507 lbs / 2044 kg 4621 lbs / 2096 kg
Max weight 5535 lbs / 2511 kg 5707 lbs / 2589 kg 5821 lbs / 2640 kg
Vehicle payload 1200 lbs / 544 kg
Towing Capacity 2000 lbs / 907 kg
Weight Distribution % F/R 56 / 44
Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) Weight 4744 lbs / 2152 kg 4845 lbs / 2198 kg 4905 lbs / 2225 kg 4994 lbs / 2265 kg
Test Weight Class (TWC) 4750 5000
Mileage
Fuel Economy
S SE SEL SEL Premium
City - mpg 16 17
Highway - mpg 23 25
Fuel Economy (combined) 18 20
Driving range - mil / km 403 / 692
Fuel Requirement 87 octane 85 - 89 octane
Tank capacity - gal / l 20.5 / 77.6
Emission Controls Maniverter 3-way catalytic converters, (quad) heated oxygen sensors, electronic EGR, internal engine features


----------



## emPoWaH (Sep 21, 2001)

Apparently the new 3.6L is part of a new family of Chrysler engines dubbed "Phoenix"...
http://www.allpar.com/mopar/phoenix-engines.html
It will have dual VVT, cylinder deactivation, and direct injection.
The dual clutch gearbox will likely be the Getrag unit found on European Dodge Journey diesels.
http://www.allpar.com/corporat....html


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (emPoWaH)*

Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Interesting stuff.....
I'm surprised that no one lurking the Routan forum posted the article found in Car & Driver...
I guess it was too positive.....















Just in case, here's the article:
http://www.caranddriver.com/re...eview
....and here's the original post over in The Car Lounge:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3971921


----------



## chicagovwsales (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for posting that article


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (chicagovwsales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chicagovwsales* »_Thanks for posting that article

It's all good...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it me or are there just THAT many people that want to see this venture fail?
I just don't get it......It's one thing to be a VW lover to the core, but jeez!!! To flogg the Routan before it has even made it to a showroom just seems plain........wrong? immature? can't see the bigger picture? close-minded? set in your ways?
How many more "If I can't get a diesel, forget it!" post or "It's not a real VW so I guess I'll just keep my Eurovan for another 10 years!" post will I have to read?
If all of those VW enthusiasts that frequent THE epitomy of VW enthusiam (VWVORTEX) would be a bit more positive about the venture, they may actually help increase sales, mold positive public opinions and perceptions of the brand amongst non-VW consumers.......
Ahh forget it. Why on earth would anyone that cares about the future success of this brand want to do something like that?
I mean, really. Could the success or failure of the Routan really be THAT big of a deal??? I don't know.








Let me see....Hmmmmm......Conquering sales from Honda and Toyota....Molding the perceptions of little Ashley and Logan, who when they get to the age of 6, start building their new GTi onling for when they turn 16. Naaaaah, that definitely couldn't happen.
I can tell you one thing, it certainly ain't happening right now!!!
Sorry, I just don't get it. My wife has an Odyssey and I certainly don't want her taking it in for service with my 3-year-old in tow. I have no desire to let him see the inside of a Honda showroom. He will never utter the words "Si" in my household if I have anything to do with it.








Rant over!


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (jsmyle1%@vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%@vw* »_Sorry, I just don't get it. My wife has an Odyssey and I certainly don't want her taking it in for service with my 3-year-old in tow. I have no desire to let him see the inside of a Honda showroom. He will never utter the words "Si" in my household if I have anything to do with it.








Rant over!









God save us all if that were to happen


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (phaeton)*

NICE


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Routan details - inadvertently revealed? DSG and new engines (emPoWaH)*

DSG in a minivan?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wonder how much better the new Phoenix 3.6 will be in terms of mileage... 17/25 is already pretty good for a minivan.
BTW, Phoenix is a fitting name for Chrysler products these days... as in: back from the dead!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Routan details - inadvertently revealed? DSG and new engines (emPoWaH)*



emPoWaH
Also new information is the 2009 4.0L fuel economy. If that page is accurate said:


> just had routan training yesterday and they said the better fuel economy is because it sits lower and had a better drag coeficient hence the 1 mpg better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jettavr600 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Routan details - inadvertently revealed? DSG and new engines ([email protected])*

any other impressions on the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Routan details - inadvertently revealed? DSG and new engines (jettavr600)*

i was very happy with the way it drove and the fit and finish. a few things inside arent as "vw" as we are used to but either are some of the tiguans. vw seems to be making the cars more inline with the controls and adjustments that people who buy japanese cars are used to. seat adjustents and such. not a big deal to me if i dont have to adjust the seat with the tight, hard to move for non-vw drivers recline adjustment.


----------

